# ground hog skull help.



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

first you need to degrease with dawn and water heated from 90 to 120 degreas best bet would be to take the teeth out they should come loose from degreasing whiten the skull with peroxide then glue the teeth in afterwards.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

how long will it take to degreese?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

few days to a few weeks depending on how much is left in the skull.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

is there something i can get cheeply to be able to use as a heat elemnt for the degreesing stage? as of now i dont have anything i no of that could work


----------



## bull2 (Apr 2, 2011)

try cleaning w/alcohol real good then piant it .


----------



## AZHunter86 (Aug 27, 2009)

well if you have a grille, a pot, and baking soda, you can boil it super easy. if not get as much cartledge and muscle off it, being buried for 3 weeks should do the trick. take out the teeth and dip the skull in hydrogen peroxide for 24 hours


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------

